# Wacom Graphire vs. Intuos



## BookStop (May 18, 2006)

Hey, I was wondering if any of you artists have tried both Graphire and Intuos, and whether you prefer the pricier Intuos over Graphire. Iw as thinking of buying one or the other as a gift. THe Intuos seems to come with more bells and whistles, but are they enough to justify the price difference from Graphire? I've never tried either, so I haven't a clue. Any recommendations on one or the other (or both) would be appreciated.


----------



## speedingslug (May 18, 2006)

I havn't got one yet but know many artists !
If you have the cash, and are serious go for the Intuos.


----------



## BookStop (May 24, 2006)

You think the Graphire is good enough for doodler?


----------



## SteveR (May 24, 2006)

I think the Graphire is a good value piece of kit. If you are likely to do a lot of work with the tablet then the extra buttons, ergonomics and possibly levels of sensitivty (I assume the Intuos has more of these) would be well owrth the extra for an Intuos.

Never used an Graphire but I have an Intuos 3 (a5)  - it's a cool bit of kit no question.

Agree with Speedingslug, if you  are serious and are going to be using it a lot and have the cash go Intuos. If you have  loads and loads of cash, get a Cintix and let me come around at the weekends to play with it!  Used one of these *very* cool.

Cheers
steve


----------



## speedingslug (May 24, 2006)

Here's a link to help you out.http://www.eatpoo.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=11173
it has all you need to know.

A very good art forum.

But Steve's right, go for A5 t size at least which ever you get.


----------



## jcambece (Jun 6, 2006)

the way i see it both are good, but for the extra cash its not worth the intos unless you are a pro and there is return on your money. if its just so you can draw better on your computer then it doesnt matter

Cambece


----------

